# Identifiying Troughs or Guts Visually



## cvn (Aug 15, 2008)

Can someone please provide information on the best way to identify the trough or gut visually?

Will be fishing the Destin surf soon and I admit it, I am too scared to wade out to find these (if they are reachable while wading).

Is there an easy way to "read the waves" and know where the trough or gut is?

Does the Destin beach normally have one or two or more troughs?

Thanks,

Surf Fishn' Newbie


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

if you mean like a whole in the sand bar for pompano just get a pair fo polarized sunglasses and look where the water is darker or where the waves seem to be smaller


----------



## cvn (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply!

I was actually trying tounderstand how to read where the troughs or gutsare that run parallel to the beach.

Is there a way to read the waves to determine where a trough or gutis?

I am interested in locating them for bait placement for shark fishing as I understand your best odds of hooking up with a shark are in the troughs or guts.

Planning to catch ladyfish or similar baitfish with Gotcha plugs during the day and shark fish early mornings and maybe at dusk if there no swimmers around.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

As the waves roll in, look for where the white caps begin to end (horizontally). The water gets deeper there.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

oh i get cha...i think people refer to it as the "draw"...its usually just a little too far for casting range from shore...but its on the south side of the 2nd sandbar, when you walk down to the beach you will see the first sandbar right near shore...it can start right at the shore or be around 20-30 yds out. then it gets a little darker then lighter(2nd sandbar)then really dark (draw)then light(sry if it sounds confusing)...basically its a dark blueish line that runs parallel to shore. im shure someone else will give a better description


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is what you are looking for I think.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thats pretty much what i was trying to say...thanks for the link


----------

